# Rectocele and delivery?



## MumOfPlenty

Does anyone have any experience of suffering a rectocele while pregnant? And then having to face delivery? 
I've been having a read about online and am pretty sure I have a rectocele.. Getting worse as my pregnancy progresses.. I'd like to know if I am expected to labour normally and give birth as usual, or will I be offered a C-sec? 
Would this be the way best way to go? I can only think that the pushing etc of labour will only increase my issues down there... 
Has anyone else got any experiences of suffering with anything like this? I'm dreading going to the doctors, about it, I really don't want to! But I don't want the problem to be made worse by me labouring out baby number 5! :blush:


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Well I saw the doctor and have definitely got a prolapse in the back.. and apparently I have a prolapse out the front aswell.. my bladder is starting to 'flop'. In the doctors own words, having 4 babies has ripped me to shreds :cry:

He has referred me to my consultant for him to examine me and then apparently he will decide whether or not I'm to have a c-sec or a normal delivery.. I'm a bit scared either way. Will update once I know a bit more too. 

I understand noone has posted on this thread but if someone needs to search it out in future it might help. :thumbup:


----------



## stardust599

Didn't want to read and run. Good luck, hope you get the birth you want.xxx


----------



## lottie77

MumOfPlenty said:


> Well I saw the doctor and have definitely got a prolapse in the back.. and apparently I have a prolapse out the front aswell.. my bladder is starting to 'flop'. In the doctors own words, having 4 babies has ripped me to shreds :cry:
> 
> He has referred me to my consultant for him to examine me and then apparently he will decide whether or not I'm to have a c-sec or a normal delivery.. I'm a bit scared either way. Will update once I know a bit more too.
> 
> 
> Hi :flower: I have the same 2 prolapses as you and my consultant says I have to have a natural birth as It is still safer than a c-section which I was really glad about as I am scared stiff of c-sections :wacko: luckily ive to go back 6 weeks after birth and he will book me in to get my prolapses but back where they should be :thumbup:


----------



## stephwiggy

I'm a planned c section. For many reason but I also have a recto its awefull. The doc should be able help tho xx


----------



## Deli

Hi. I had a prolapse after the birth of my fifth child (cervix and uterus). I had a miscarriage after that then went on to have a normal and problem-free pregnancy with my sixth child.

I had a natural delivery with my sixth but it was fast and furious. I rather fear my previous problems have returned. Been doing pelvic floor exercises like Billy-O but not sure they're doing any good. Good luck.


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Well, saw the midwife today, and the doctor hasn't done anything. Not sent a letter to the consultant or even been in touch with the midwife :o: :wacko:

So, the m/w got onto it and without needing to see me or anything the consultant has decided I should go ahead with a normal birth and then I will get referred post-natally (while still in the system) for the surgery. Bit of a owrry off my mind, I must admit. 

Apparently by the time we get this far along having had so many babies, they practically push themselves out anyway, so no worries, eh! :lol:

Thanks for all your replies, it's good to know there are other people out there in the same situation.. Although why it's not something we get informed could happen with childbirth etc, I don't know.. It's very confusing. :wacko:


----------



## Luzelle

Good luck with your situation. It does sound very uncomfortable. thinking of you. xxx


----------



## babesx3

I have this problem too:blush:
i had it when i was pregnant with my third baby. pushed her out no problem and it didn't make it any worse!!:thumbup:


----------



## summer rain

Hi

One of my friends had this very seriously, she said it was very painful giving birth with her fifth but it didn't make things worse. She was in the US so her insurance didn't cover surgery, however she had good results using a special type of TENs machine which really helped to tone everything up inside.


----------

